# can anyone recommend a 24 hr saliva test for adrenals?



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Im up to 90 mg armour now, still feeling low stamina, no drive to do anything.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

ZRT labs or Diagnostechs are the two I'm familiar with. YMMV


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

madthyroid78,

If your thyroid levels are optimal, you might also try having your Vit D, Ferritin and B-12 levels tested because if you are deficient in any of those you will feel the way you describe.

Bigfoot,

Thank you for the names - one thing I have never tested is cortisol and 20 years of difficulty sleeping I feel it is time.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

My energy all of a sudden got better a wk after i raised my armour to the 90 mg. YAY! I dont think i am optimal AT ALL though. I am on 5000 vitamin D daily because it was low. Doc said b12 was high. I am seeing doc this wk. i want her to do full thyroid panel because im wondering if i am "POOLING". In am i was feeling REALLY jittery and sometimes dizzy throughout day. I still have stiff joints and some achyness. I ordered 24 hr saliva test because im wodering if my adrenals are having a hard time with 90 mg armour.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

ALSO, i have been splitting my 90 mg armour through the day. seems to help keep energy consistant and does not make me hyper


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Good to hear you are starting to feel better! Being dizzy, jittery, etc. -- that definitely could be from the adrenals. If the adrenals can't handle the Armour (and we all know T3 is really potent stuff), I wouldn't put it past them to be giving you trouble.

FYI, it is sometimes said that larger amounts of Vitamin C can help bolster the adrenals. In the neighborhood of 2,000 - 3,000 IU is a good target, split throughout the day. You want to use a buffered version, otherwise you might have GI upset. And if you do get diarrhea or upset stomach, you can just throttle back a little and that's the "sweet spot".


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> Bigfoot,
> 
> Thank you for the names - one thing I have never tested is cortisol and 20 years of difficulty sleeping I feel it is time.


More than welcome! Yeah, I honestly think it is very overlooked by doctors and western medicine. There is a huge gray area between outright full-blown Addison's and Cushing's. Perhaps someday they will spend more time researching it.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

brain fog has gotten worse like before i was on meds and before i went paleo. im so confused


----------

